# Squeaky Brakes ( Fiat )



## MikeCo

Has anyone bought any product to stop squeaking brakes. The van which is 12 months old and had squeaky brakes on the day that it was born went in for a service today and I asked them to see if they could stop the brakes from squeaking. While out shopping they phoned me and said that they had not managed to stop the brakes from squeaking and that they needed cleaning which Fiat would not pay for. They said that it would take 2 hours labour and the cost would be £126. 
I said forget it.
Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Note: Turning up the radio is not an option I will consider.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Can of Brake and clutch cleaner apox £3 to £4

remove wheels and spray onto discs and pads.

Sometimes on a service bill you will see this item in sundries. One can willl do a couple of dozen vehicles.

Do you live anywhere near north nottinghamshire


Dave P


----------



## MikeCo

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Do you live anywhere near north nottinghamshire
> 
> Dave P


25 mile or so depending which bit you mean


----------



## Dukeham

Hi.
Funnily enough my Aviano Has always had a slow speed squeak from the brakes but I wont let my Burstner dealer loose on it & mine is only 2 months old.
When I get around to it I will remove the pads & slightly chamfer the leading & trailing edges. I will also coat the BACK (not the front) of the pads with a thin layer of copperslip which is an anti seize product but widely used for this type of problem.
Hope this may help.
I am sure there will be someone along shortly that will probably disagree but I am old school !!!
G.


----------



## MikeCo

The mechanic at the Fiat dealer mentioned Copper Grease could be used to stop it.


----------



## Rapide561

*Brakes*

Hi

Do the brakes just squeak when being applied, or do you have a squeak whilst driving - suggesting "dragging brakes"?

Russell


----------



## MikeCo

*Re: Brakes*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Do the brakes just squeak when being applied, or do you have a squeak whilst driving - suggesting "dragging brakes"?
> 
> Russell


They only squeak when applied and usually at low speeds


----------



## brillopad

copper grease is the answer.dennis


----------



## Dukeham

Copperslip. Copper grease. Same thing.


----------



## MikeCo

Dukeham said:


> Copperslip. Copper grease. Same thing.


Thanks to all for the advice, I will try and get some and have a go.

Mike


----------



## RichardnGill

Our van has done this from day 1 but only when braking very gently from about 30 MPH. 

It is getting a bit better now after just over 1,000 miles but I have done a few heavish braking tests on long down hills to try to get the brakes bedded in. 

If it does not stop it by 2,000 miles I will take the pads out and lightly sand the braking surface area and a refit with a light smear of copperslip on the backing surface. Then maybe a good dose of brake cleaner. Only problem is our van has 6 sets to do, but I think it is only the rear one that are the problem. 

Cost a couple of hours work and less than a £10. I would rather do it myself that let a main dealer loose with it. 


Richard..


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Mike you have PM

Dave p


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Put an airline on the discs and pads first that might cure it by blowing the brake dust out, if not copperslip on pads backing plates.

Peter


----------

